

We Are The Dick Pic Generation - leighdrogen
http://www.leighdrogen.com/we-are-the-dick-pic-generation/
I think history will look back on my generation of technology entrepreneurs and hackers and say that we were the dick pic generation. We are solving relatively trivial problems because we have the tools to solve them. I hope its not long before many entrepreneurs have the same ability as Elon Musk to solve the bigger ones. I’ll be happy when people laugh at what we were doing 20 years ago and say it was juvenile and insignificant.
======
nicknorena
Your writing made me think a lot about the crazies/true innovators, and I
agree with how you see those people adding value to our world. But I also
think that there are not enough people who seek to shift paradigms, not just
through the products and services that exist in them, but through inviting
everyone into a discourse of change. I'd be curious to hear from you how (and
if) this TED Talk relates to your writing:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong.html)

Cheers

